# Anyone give/giving birth at St Mary's hospital in Manchester?



## katiefx

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone's given birth in St Mary's in Manchester, or is planning to?

I was originally giving birth at Tameside Hospital but after a recent stay on the maternity ward there I was disgusted with my care so I'm looking at transferring to St Mary's. 

If you have given birth there, what was your experience? Also does anyone know how many birth partners you are allowed?

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## ktod

Isn't that the one on the bbc 2 programme?


----------



## katiefx

Yeah, that's the one :)


----------



## holidaysan

I didn't give birth there but was going to. After being admitted twice I transferred from there. I hated it. Don't get me wrong there's a few nice midwives there but I hated it. Rooms weren't great and the level of care was shit. The amount of times I've watched women in labour have to sit in that tiny waiting room for hours. I actually got a bit depressed about giving birth. All changed when I transferred. I think it's good for high risk pregnancies, other than that I personally wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## katiefx

holidaysan - sorry to hear you had such a bad experience! I'm transferring from Tameside for the same reason. Can I ask where you transferred to?


----------



## holidaysan

North Manchester and I can't fault it one bit. It's immaculate, every single one of the midwives are lovely. I'm so looking forward to going back lol.

At st mary's they always made me feel unwelcome. When they came in to do checks they hardly ever introduced themselves and I think smiling is prohibited lol. Hardly any of them even try ad be nice!


----------



## Emma_x

I Had My Little Girl At North Manchester & Couldnt Fault It, Im Going Back There To Have This Baby To.


----------



## youngwife20

katiefx said:


> Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone's given birth in St Mary's in Manchester, or is planning to?
> 
> I was originally giving birth at Tameside Hospital but after a recent stay on the maternity ward there I was disgusted with my care so I'm looking at transferring to St Mary's.
> 
> If you have given birth there, what was your experience? Also does anyone know how many birth partners you are allowed?
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:

HI HUNN i just booked in with st marys i hated my labour at tameside hun it was awful i prefer st marys so much more profesional and i dont know those answers as ive only had one apointment! go to ur gp and ask them to put a referel through last time i wanted to go to stmarys they gave me a load of bull sayign it will take forever to refer me so i didnt do it . this time i didnt listen and it was so quick


----------



## youngwife20

whhich one was on bbc what was it about? i was high risk last time so asume high risk this time as i only had my daughter 5 months ago via c section xx


----------



## Fuze

I'm having my LO at st Mary's. I have not had LO yet but I have had to go to the triage unit several times through this pregnancy. I can honestly say everyone I have met, midwives, doctors, health care assistants, receptionists etc were so lovely. I was so worried about wasting people's time but they were so good and reassured me that it's important to go in if there are problems. Im not going to sugar coat it, It is a very very busy unit and there can be long waits but they have a triage system so if you need to be seen/delt with quicker then you are. When I have been there a few women came in labour and they were seen by a midwife within 15 mins (basic Obs done, listen to baby, internal exam etc) and if they were in established labour they went straight through to delivery. If not in established labour they were told to go home, take a walk or wait in triage it's up to them (there was no need for them to be admitted at that time). 

Anyway I know that I have nOt met everyone that works there but I can't fault their professionalism and the unit was always clean. 

Sorry about the long reply. I just wanted to share my experience but I know everyone has their own experiences.


----------

